# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Watch my 100 Year Old House Fix, Repair and Renovations

## ryecandy

Follow my blog as I (a 28 year old average guy) increase the value of my 100 year old home. We bought an uninsulated, poorly vented, home with structural problems that we are completely renovating to gain maximum equity before we sell! 
House Fix, Repairs and Renovations include everything from the foundation up! Following every aspect, including actual foundation repairs, insulating the floors and walls, renovating the kitchen and bathroom, new flooring, drywall and doors in every room, updating windows and siding, repair the roof, fixing facia and unvented soffit, resurfacing the driveway, adding unilock patios and retaining walls, clearing out the overgrown yard, grass seeding, fix and repair sheds, new fireplace and patio. 
You will see updated progress about the problems we have and the solutions we make to repair them! http://house-fix.blogspot.com

----------

